# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Idlers Rest

## sabu

Has anyone stayed at Idlers Rest in Black River? What is the beach like?

----------


## TBfan

I would be leery of the beach close to where it meets the river. I am paranoid about crocs.

----------

